# Budget Slot Grip



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 20, 2016)

I SCORED A NEW DORIAN SLOT GRIP PARTING TOOL ON E-BAY FOR $26 . 

OK , IT COMES & IT's GREAT BUT I HAVE NO INSERTS & NO HOLDER . 
IT IS MUCH TALLER THAN MY HSS PARTING TOOLS SO NONCOMPATIBILITY RULES THE DAY . 

I LOOK FOR A DORIAN SLOT GRIP AXA HOLDER AND SWEET MERCY , 
THEY WANT $160 , $180 & MORE !  

THEY ALSO WANT $60-$80 FOR A PACK OF 10 INSERTS . 
I FOUND SOME OFF BRAND ONES FOR $28 . 

I FIGURED OT A WAY TO MODIFY A STANDARD 3/8" TOOL HOLDER TO HOLD THE 
CUTOFF TOOL . 

I DIDN'T WANT TO SCREW UP ANY OF MY ALORIS HOLDERS SO I BOUGHT A CHEAPO SHARS CHINA 
AXA HOLDER FOR $11 . WITH A LITTLE BIT OF MILL TIME I CARVED OUT THE STEP TO HOLD THE 
CUTOFF TOOL . 

I WIDENED AND DEEPENED THE TOOL SLOT TO WEAKEN THE BODY ENOUGH THAT FOUR M6 
BOLTS CAN COMPRESS THE BODY & CLAMP THE CUTOFF TOOL . 

ALL OF THIS IS FLUSH WITH THE BODY OF THE CUTOFF TOOL SO I CAN WORK IN CLOSE 
PROXIMITY TO SPINNING CHUCK JAWS .  

SO THIS SETUP COST ME $65 ALL SAID & DONE . 
LIKE A LOT OF THE TOOLS I MAKE , I PUT MY NAME & YEAR ON IT . 

SHAKESPEARE MUST HAVE BEEN RUNNING A LATHE WHEN HE SAID 
"PARTING IS SUCH SWEET SORROW ."


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 20, 2016)

that's a neat way of doing things


----------



## Restorer (Mar 14, 2016)

Good Job!  That's why we have shops; to make the stuff we think is overpriced in the market place.
Also if you invest in a diamond wheel the insert can be sharpened a time or two before they are replaced.

Restorer


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 14, 2016)

RIMSPOKE said:


> SHAKESPEARE MUST HAVE BEEN RUNNING A LATHE WHEN HE SAID
> "PARTING IS SUCH SWEET SORROW ."



Right.

I, too, sign and date my projects. I have a stamp issued to me decades ago, a tiny flag with an X in it, some called it an envelope on a stick, I use that instead of my name. Been using it since 1979, even had it programmed in my CNC mill.


----------

